# New Jackson Hero



## LiquidGuy87 (Aug 22, 2006)

*Awesome*

I've heard rumors that it is going to retail for $999...similar to the other Jackson boats. 

It's going to be a great boat... looks like great lines and awesome volume distribution. It's just what Jackson needs to complete the, already amazing, lineup of boats. Now Jackson can compete with the Burn and other high-end planing hull Creekers. Can't wait to demo it.


----------



## Ture (Apr 12, 2004)

That thing looks great. I'm going to try one as soon as I wear out my Burn. If I keep swimming at my normal rate that shouldn't take too long.

I've wanted to creek in a Jackson ever since I heard about their "Uni-Shock" bulkhead system. It seems like such a good idea. Does anyone else do it? It seems like everyone should, considering the piton horror stories out there.

I've never paddled or looked inside a Jackson. What is that uni-shock bulkhead like? I picture a bulkhead that stays in place while paddling but crushes when you piton. Does it bounce back? Do you have to tweak it after a big piton?


----------



## Kendarflugen (Jan 31, 2006)

Here's a picture...

http://www.jacksonkayak.com/kayaks/CreekboatManual.pdf


----------



## JCKeck1 (Oct 28, 2003)

Yo Ture,
The bulkhead is all built off a beam that runs down the inside of the boat from end-to-end. This way the bulkhead is not attached to the hull of the boat. When you piton hard enough, the entire thing can shift foward as opposed to most bulkheads which are attached directly to the hull of the boat with screws. Also, the Rocker features a trap door front bulkhead, which makes it really easy to store gear in front of your feet and trim out the boat on multi-days. I'm not sure whether the Hero will have the trap door. 

On a personal note, I pitoned last year's rocker off 18 feet. My skirt didn't even make it into the water when I stopped cold. It shook me up pretty good and I had to get out to re-arrange some foam, but my ankles didn't feel a thing. I was able to finish off the Big South in the boat without problems. It works.

Joe
Team JK


----------



## Badazws6 (Mar 4, 2007)

Maybe a little advice here on which size I should look at... I'm 190 5'11" with size 11's. The 180-190 weight range seems to be a bit awkward in the sizing of boats right between the medium and large in most line ups. This will be my 2nd season and I'm looking to move up into the IV+, V- and maybe V next year. Should I be looking into a hero or a super hero? When sizing a boat weight wise should you include the weight of your equipment?


----------



## Jiberish (Oct 20, 2003)

A lot of times if you are on the weight range cusp...(I think I spelled that wrong, which is ironic since im finally in college), it becomes more of a personal preference. For instance I have a lot of friends who playboat a lot so are used to low volume creekers if they are on that line. Since they are used to playboats, they can manuever there boat more naturally and make up for the lack of volume from prior experiences in the playboat. I personally like less volume because I play boat more. It also is more natural to me to manuever it over a bigger boat. 

Another concern is the water you think you will paddle most. Some people like a tank in big water, where im happy with a smaller boat, but I think as with buying any boat, most shops will let you demo both.... Take it out on class 3 and see how they handle, challenge yourself to some harder lines, and feel them out!

Hope this helps
Ben Guska
Team JK


----------



## Meng (Oct 25, 2003)

*Unishock rules!*

The Unishock bulkhead IS AWESOME!!! It totally saved my ankles.

This spring I was paddling an 07 Rocker (usually paddle a Burn) and took one of my hardest pitons ever - a 15 - 18 foot drop into 6 inches of water. (I was supposed to land flat).

Check out the VIDEO of this piton here: The Colorado Kayak Chronicle: North Fork of the South Arkansas

I am the hacker in the green boat....after the second falls (where I piton) look closely at the bow of the boat and you can see a huge dent....which popped out to full form the next day in the sun.

Anyway, that incident sold me on the bulkhead system for sure, as I was able to keep walking and paddling directly after the 'incident'.


----------



## Badazws6 (Mar 4, 2007)

Nice, thanks for the info. May I assume it will be outfitted exactly like a fun with happyfeet and happyseat?


----------



## acetomato (May 6, 2006)

No Happyfeet because of the Unishock.


----------



## N. Wigston (Nov 5, 2003)

Joe and Chris,
You guys are pussies. I pitoned from 40ft in my nomad and didn't hurt my ankles. so there.


----------

